# GELI password prompt at boot ignores some keystrokes



## geek (Feb 22, 2017)

Hello.

I have a GELI encrypted FreeBSD installation that asks for password during boot. The problem is that sometimes it skips an occasional keystroke, so I sometimes need to type in the password many times until it goes correct. I've tried this with two USB keyboards. The computer doesn't have PS/2 ports.


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 22, 2017)

Do you already set geom_eli_passphrase_prompt="YES" in /boot/loader.conf? Is the loader asking for the passphrase or does it happen after loading the kernel?


----------



## geek (Feb 22, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> Do you already set geom_eli_passphrase_prompt="YES" in /boot/loader.conf? Is the loader asking for the passphrase or does it happen after loading the kernel?



I'm using GRUB. Here's my grub.cfg:
	
	



```
menuentry FreeBSD {
        set root=(hd0,gpt2)
        kfreebsd /kernel/kernel
        kfreebsd_module_elf /kernel/geom_linux_lvm.ko
        kfreebsd_module_elf /kernel/geom_eli.ko
        kfreebsd_module_elf /kernel/opensolaris.ko
        kfreebsd_module_elf /kernel/zfs.ko
        set kFreeBSD.kern.geom.eli.tries=100
        set kFreeBSD.vfs.root.mountfrom=zfs:fbsdzpool/fs_root
        set kFreeBSD.vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw
}
```


----------

